# My KINDA build thread.



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not going to lie. This isn't going to be much of a build because I'm planning to focus on my civic for a build car (seeing that it's off road)

First mod was to get my windows tinted. Got this done at the dealership:





Next I ordered some black, clear, and glossifier plasti dip. I'm going to do the bowties and clear as much of the front end as I can to protect it from rock chips since I don't want a bra or to spend the money on a clear bra. 

This is going to be slow and painful but I'll try to keep it updated as I do stuff.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested in how that clear front turns out.

Start a thread in "other rides" for your civic. I want to see this off road project too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The off road project has already begun. It's a 2005 Honda Civic EX (EM2) that I worked on while driving. I'm highly mechanically inclined (or so I think). I have tons of pictures of the progress but it's hard to see everything because I have been trying to keep the car as OEM (Honda parts) as I can. I'll make a thread now.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Haha I meant to say it's Off the road sorry


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

My Plasti Dip arrived today. I'm going to be plasti dipping all the Chrome pieces on the exterior tomorrow.. Also might clear dip the front bumper tomorrow.. Depending on the weather because I was too cheap to buy a house with a garage (ugh)


----------

